# How big is your anthro/furry/yiff folder?



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 31, 2008)

I've just looked at my folder, and was kinda... surprised to say the least when I actually looked at how big it is. Sure, I've been filling it since 2002, but it still seems a lot. So, can someone post their stats (if they belong to the ones that save artwork they look at) for the sake of comparison/bragging rights?

Mine:
*/female/*                            - 1800 images, 279MB
*/herm/*                              - 77 images, 19.8MB
*/male/*                               - 101 images, 17MB
*/TF/* (transformation)           - 1483 images, 268MB
*/straight/*                           - 1047 images, 175MB
*/Organized/* (some specific 
artists, comics, etc.)            -3747 images, 670MB
--------------------------------------------------
*Total*:                                 8256 images, 1.41GB


----------



## Monarq (Jul 31, 2008)

not nearly that big...

abouy 6MB


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 31, 2008)

My furry/anthro/yiff folder is called 'my pictures' everything else is either on a flashdrive or Photofuckit


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2008)

Not quite sure what you're referring to here.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 31, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Not quite sure what you're referring to here.


What is the size of the folder that you keep all of your anthro related stuff in, if you have one. That's basically what he's asking.

I don't have one.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not much of a collector, but, since you asked, let's see here...*

Clean* - 300Mb
*Yiffzorz* - 300Mb
*Non-furry* - 30Mb
*Steam* - 30Gb

Interesting.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 31, 2008)

345 megabytes over 1,686 files. I don't separate clean art from adult art, soooo.


----------



## Takun (Jul 31, 2008)

It's about this big
_____
l++l==l
l++l==l
l++l===l
l++l===l


----------



## Lost (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh god i collect everything lets see now big it is...
Calculating....Calculating....Calculating....Done!
Gigs:20.74
Files:102,948

I'm proud of what i have DLed in the past.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 31, 2008)

Lost said:


> Oh god i collect everything lets see now big it is...
> Calculating....Calculating....Calculating....Done!
> Gigs:20.74
> Files:102,948
> ...



Woah...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Lost said:


> Oh god i collect everything lets see now big it is...
> Calculating....Calculating....Calculating....Done!
> Gigs:20.74
> Files:102,948
> ...


Holy mother of fragmentation, batman!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, let me go look...

22MB or 110 pictures.  Most of it is on paper in a binder.  >.-.>


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 31, 2008)

Size: *78.4 MB
*Contains: *278 Files, 0 Folders
*Created: *Monday, April 28, 2008, 7:09:34 AM*

... so not very big =P


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 31, 2008)

255mb...not nearly enough...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

Approximately thirty-five MB in my porn folder on my laptop, including source files.


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

2.92 Gb 
9,015 files
225 folders and going up


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 31, 2008)

Around 160 MB.

Looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Around 160 MB.
> 
> Looks like I have some catching up to do.



It's all photos of trains, isn't it?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 31, 2008)

The only folder of other people's art that I keep is full of art that people made for me (gift art, commissions, trades, etc). It contains 64 images and is 11.9MB.


----------



## Merriss (Jul 31, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, I dont separate mine so let me see 

Ive got about 2GBs in all.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 31, 2008)

SIDE NOTE:

The reason I don't just up and save everything I like is that a part of me thinks it would be disrespectful to the artist. Whether or not that makes any sense, I don't know. I don't even know if I'd be all that upset if people were saving my works for their personal perusal. It's just a personal policy of mine to not save stuff that's not for me.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jul 31, 2008)

Lost said:


> Oh god i collect everything lets see now big it is...
> Calculating....Calculating....Calculating....Done!
> Gigs:20.74
> Files:102,948
> ...



Dear sweet body of Christ that's a lot.

I've been downloading gigs of stuff and deleting it for years, sometimes I just delete everything to free space or because I get bored with it.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

I have over 400,000 pics of furry art (yiff, non-yiff, tf, vore, etc) for s total of 48GB, or 4700+ folders


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

I will never understand peoples need to put their porn into folders


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> I will never understand peoples need to put their porn into folders



Out of all the furry art in my collection, about 40% of it is actual furry pron.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jul 31, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I have over 400,000 pics of furry art (yiff, non-yiff, tf, vore, etc) for s total of 48GB, or 4700+ folders



Literally astounded. Don't suppose you could make a torrent?


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Literally astounded. Don't suppose you could make a torrent?



Wish I could, however, I do back up the collection to DVDr, external HD and notebook PC once a month. that way if either one of my three comps crash, I have all the artwork ssaved from deletion.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I have over 400,000 pics of furry art (yiff, non-yiff, tf, vore, etc) for s total of 48GB, or 4700+ folders


How in the fuck?..


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How in the fuck?..




*Looks around wildly*

WHAT!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 31, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How in the fuck?..



Seconded.

Also I don't even have a furry porn folder, I suck at this  .


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Also I don't even have a furry porn folder, I suck at this  .



I have been collecting furry art since 2000, a good 25% of my collection was given to me by some friends who knows about my furry fetish.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 31, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I've just looked at my folder, and was kinda... surprised to say the least when I actually looked at how big it is. Sure, I've been filling it since 2002, but it still seems a lot. So, can someone post their stats (if they belong to the ones that save artwork they look at) for the sake of comparison/bragging rights?
> 
> Mine:
> */female/*                            - 1800 images, 279MB
> ...



Oh you want detail well right now I will say average but if you need more detail I will type that later !

Kaleria Evolution\Database\Anime\Illustrations - 7MB ( Mostly Furry )
Kaleria Evolution\Database\Anime - Around 30MB ( Mostly Furry )

BTW: I have not moved my latest pictures to my offical folder so it could be more.


----------



## Takun (Jul 31, 2008)

I suppose only liking male furry artwork kills my chance at UBER COLLECTIONS.


----------



## Merriss (Jul 31, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 31, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Did you just download everything on the FurAffinity site or what...



Nope, I have been collecting furry art since 2000. I do collect the art fron Fchan, VCL, and a few other art sites, but my collection stays in my possession and is shared with very few people.


----------



## Auros (Jul 31, 2008)

Occasionally I save pictures on my computer, but I have a habit of deleting them. I feel like they become stale if I have ready-access to them, and I hardly look at most of them after awhile. I end up wasting 5-10 hours of my time each time I save all my favorites from DA and FA.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I suppose only liking male furry artwork kills my chance at UBER COLLECTIONS.



Mrah?  90% of mine is male.

So... 12,312 files, sub-divided into 850 folders, 3.3G of space.  I've been collecting since 2000.  It's gotten so large that I don't remember most of what I have any more. :roll:


----------



## Lost (Jul 31, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Nope, I have been collecting furry art since 2000. I do collect the art fron Fchan, VCL, and a few other art sites, but my collection stays in my possession and is shared with very few people.



Yup that's what I have been doing since 2007 and have been able to get all of that, but 400000+ you got my props man.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2008)

98MBs
563 files 
100% male
(got heaps more on External Hard-Drive)


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 31, 2008)

let see...216 mb altogether, not so big, I think.


----------



## Houshou (Jul 31, 2008)

2 folders, 25.2 MB

None of those pics are Pronz. In fact, they are all line-art pictures done by my sister, or artists whom I have permission to color their line-art. Plus all the Photoshop PSD files, and the final products.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 31, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I've just looked at my folder, and was kinda... surprised to say the least when I actually looked at how big it is. Sure, I've been filling it since 2002, but it still seems a lot. So, can someone post their stats (if they belong to the ones that save artwork they look at) for the sake of comparison/bragging rights?
> 
> Mine:
> */female/*                            - 1800 images, 279MB
> ...



holy crap i just recognized your avatar as being ky (and RTL)
why is the sprite so small


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Out of all the furry art in my collection, about 40% of it is actual furry pron.



Dude...even your avatar...


>__>

Okay. Yes I have seen that picture. I did not look for it. I found it by accident on YTMD from a brawl board debating which starfox character should be put in and how they would all not be clones (lol).

But it speaks for itself!


----------



## Culebra Kai (Aug 1, 2008)

Let's see, the collection of furry art on my computer is a whopping. . . 

*drumroll*

38 pictures, 18.5MB!! (all clean)

I generally don't collect pictures on my computer; most of what I find online stays there, and I haven't gotten very many drawings to put on it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 1, 2008)

Only 35.8mb, i woulda thought i had more.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 1, 2008)

In my sorted directory, where I have everything arranged by species, and fetish, (with the fetish directories also subdivided by species) I have 20.1GB in 93,816 files.

In my unsorted directory where I have images I received via email, downloads from kazaa, and other misc bulk downloads, I have another 10.2GB in 25,323 files.

So my total comes to 30.3gb in 119,139 files.

PS:
My PC has 1.75TB of storage space.  It's funny how just a few years ago, my furry art collection was by far the biggest user of drive space I had, and I was having to clear stuff I didn't need (like old game installs) out in order to allow room for it to grow.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> What is the size of the folder that you keep all of your anthro related stuff in, if you have one. That's basically what he's asking.


I still don't get it.

The file folder I use to manage and store all of _my_ artwork in (organized by year) is nearly 900 MB.  The high-res scans, the workfiles, the web-resolution versions, that's the one.

The folder I use to store random art/pics from the Internet that may be of use or interest in the future . . . 40MB.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 1, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I have over 400,000 pics of furry art (yiff, non-yiff, tf, vore, etc) for s total of 48GB, or 4700+ folders




Oh it's ON!

I didn't include ripped websites, like interactive stories and whole image archives.  That's another 7.7GB in 303,000 files.  

And I forgot my furry comics directory with another 1.5GB in 14,000 files.  

And stills I captured from furry movies and cartoons myself come to another 2.1GB in 9,500 files. 

And another directory I missed had another 9.5GB of comics and image collections in 56,000 files.

And lastly, throw in all the misc crap in little directories here and there and that'll come to another 2GB maybe.

All that new stuff comes to around 22.8GB in 80,000 files (I won't include the file count for the interactive stories cause that's not fair.)


So my new total is 53GB in 200,000 files. :3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

i dont have any folder...i cant stand the fear if i have one i had one but it was small just some 2 stomp avis and 1 pic but still my fear got bigger and bigger that someone might find them and stuff so i deleted it and i felt better.....im not the only one who uses this computer


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 1, 2008)

> I have over 400,000 pics of furry art (yiff, non-yiff, tf, vore, etc) for s total of 48GB, or 4700+ folders



Hm, I just did a calculation, because your 400,000 files is much more than my 200,000, and on average your files are 120KB, while on average mine are 265KB.

Then I checked the file sizes of my images, and I noticed an interesting trend.  At the end of 2006, people apparently suddenly stopped giving a shit about how big their files were. Up till that point everything was at most, in general, 150K.  After that point, file sizes rapidly increase from 200K to 300K with file sizes in 2008 often reaching 600K.

And I have been downloading a lot more in recent years then I did in years previous, what with readily available image archives like FA and Fchan. :3


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 1, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> i dont have any folder...i cant stand the fear if i have one i had one but it was small just some 2 stomp avis and 1 pic but still my fear got bigger and bigger that someone might find them and stuff so i deleted it and i felt better.....im not the only one who uses this computer



I hope you know how to clear your browser history and cache.  Also automatic form completion would be a giveaway. :3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I hope you know how to clear your browser history and cache. Also automatic form completion would be a giveaway. :3


 

well i think there is no need to clear browser history cuz i go to my sites including FA and the forums by google...


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe this is why I don't post art (let alone porn) to the internet. I just can't stand the thought of my hard work being in a folder with 2000 other files, sitting on some furry's hard drive and waiting to be thumbed through for three seconds (if I'm lucky) before he moves to the next one. Feh. Not like my stuff's some great gift to mankind anyway.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

Aden said:


> Maybe this is why I don't post art (let alone porn) to the internet. I just can't stand the thought of my hard work being in a folder with 2000 other files, sitting on some furry's hard drive and waiting to be thumbed through for three seconds (if I'm lucky) before he moves to the next one. Feh. Not like my stuff's some great gift to mankind anyway.


 

lol thats an wierd reasone why not to post ur art but...
if u have an paw pics,macro art ect. let me know


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 1, 2008)

So...4200 files, sorted (mostly) into one folder per artist.



...I didn't realize I had stuff by that many people.  Wow.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 1, 2008)

44GB over 293,418 files stored on externaldrive since Nov las year


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> holy crap i just recognized your avatar as being ky (and RTL)
> why is the sprite so small



It's actually a chibi emote made by some Japanese guy, he made one for each character's memorable pose (winning poses, opening poses, moves like 6P for May, etc.)

OT: Woah, I'm seeing some pretty big numbers here...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a few gigs.. can't remember exactly how much, but then I had to format... 'Twas the last time I have let my sister connect her computer to mine...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I had a few gigs.. can't remember exactly how much, but then I had to format... 'Twas the last time I have let my sister connect her computer to mine...


 

THE HORROR!


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I had a few gigs.. can't remember exactly how much, but then I had to format... 'Twas the last time I have let my sister connect her computer to mine...



I think a bunny just started crying...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> THE HORROR!



I know D:



Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I think a bunny just started crying...



*Kills the bunny* Better?

Also i can't help but think of the line in the song Holy Diver whenever I see your name...

"Ride the Tiger, you can see his stripes, but you know he's clean."

No idea why.. I've been listening to that song to many times i guess...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I know D:


 

dit she see the pics?


----------



## Kajet (Aug 1, 2008)

+/- 5.67GB, I need to put stuff in it from other folders on my comp.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

270 MB...
I'm pretty paranid and put only the best pics on my pc...


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Aug 1, 2008)

about 2 or 3MB It's growing slowly, mostly Dragons and Scalies. Dragons are awsome with ass-kicking garnish!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

Baby Giraffe said:


> Dragons are awsome with ass-kicking garnish!


Yeah, damn right!


*looking into folder*
 Why there are no dragon pics?!

I shoulg get some, do you have good sites?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> dit she see the pics?



Nah, I generally keep 'em hidden in a game folder or something.

She isn't interested in that kinda shit anyway, so... It kinda helps xD


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 1, 2008)

Baby Giraffe said:


> about 2 or 3MB It's growing slowly, mostly Dragons and Scalies. Dragons are awsome with ass-kicking garnish!


 Remember the movie called " Pete the dragon " i like that movie =D


----------



## Takiro (Aug 1, 2008)

3,9 GB - 21221 Files
95% Porn |D


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 1, 2008)

well, lets see...102 GB. been collecting much have I?


edit: ALL PRONZ!

edit edit: from my fav. artists. (11)

editx3: and *other* kind of things. *cough*


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *Kills the bunny* Better?
> 
> Also i can't help but think of the line in the song Holy Diver whenever I see your name...
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! YOU KILLED BUNNY! /wrist

As for the RTL thing:


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 1, 2008)

About 1.1TB

EDIT - But I have PSDs in there.

EDIT2 - And non-anthro hentais

Probably about 700GB of anthro/yiff stuffs


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Aug 1, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ...do you have good sites?



fchan, Got all mine from there and a friend


----------



## Kano (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually don't have any yiff in my furry folder, just really good anthro art ^^;


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 1, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Probably about *700GB* of anthro/yiff stuffs


Your home PC is also the an FA server, right.


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 1, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Your home PC is also the an FA server, right.



Naw, I have more yiffs than FA :3 (this is possibly true)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 1, 2008)

I have over *0KB* of stuff in my anthro folder!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 1, 2008)

flashdrive: female: 1.06gb


----------



## Jack (Aug 1, 2008)

I only collect quality works. so not much.


----------



## Madness (Aug 1, 2008)

My folder is only about 700mb. Although i have only recently started to download anthro pics etc.


----------



## Badballs (Aug 1, 2008)

162 mb. My goodness. And I'm usually so withdrawn.
In other news, on the main page this thread read 'How big is your...'
Ho hum. How very PG-13.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 1, 2008)

Linux records my folder as containing 24,500 items and totalling approximately 8.7 GB...

But I've got multiple subfolders (Linux counts folders as files, you see), a good few movies and SWFs, a good collection of doujins and such, a moderate number of refs and clean images I liked, and about 15-20% or so that isn't even furry in there...

Hell, I'd say about 50% isn't, counting only the stuff of video games and anime.

Even so, I'm kind of disappointed...

I'm not on the high end to brag about it.

I'm not on the low end to say "Damn! I need more!"

Although, I can say this...were you to take all the images in my stash--at their original resolutions, since I resized and JPG'd a bunch back when I first started collecting--and print them at 72 DPI, you could probably still cover a good-sized area.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't have much furry work that's not my own art on any of my drives (all 5!), sadly. Totally about 50-75 MB I'd imagine (just a guess). That's what I use my FA favorites folder for...when FA is up and running ;_;. Now I wish I had DL'ed more.


----------



## sillydraco (Aug 1, 2008)

well, all of mine was on a removable hard drive...it was a 500gb drive and when i moved everything over (took twenty mins) it was about a quarter full :3 but then tragedy struck and a month later it fried and T.-.T all gone...

but good news! i tracked down my favs and am starting over!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't have one. The internet is all I need.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Naw, I have more yiffs than FA :3 (this is possibly true)



How much for a copy of your hard drive?


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

think i got like 150 mb or sumthing. might be more though. dont even look at it that often lol


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> How much for a copy of your hard drive?




Hmm... well considering it has licensed Adobe Master Collection CS3 on, and its a 38TB RAID device... about $70,000 :3

EDIT - That would be 3.8TB. But it's all SAS storage <3


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm not much of a collector, but, since you asked, let's see here...*
> 
> Clean* - 300Mb
> *Yiffzorz* - 300Mb
> ...



...Steam? Sounds ominous.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 1, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> ...Steam? Sounds ominous.


http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=about

Games, basically.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

ah. That steam.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep. That steam.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

Steam carries Darwinia.


----------



## Badballs (Aug 1, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Steam carries Darwinia.



You make it sound like a disease.
Tell your children: Steam carries syphilis.

The more you know.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 1, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Steam carries Darwinia.


It has a pretty long half-life, too.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL not sure myself. most of its gay male furries, fat furs


----------



## Loke (Aug 1, 2008)

62kb...because its one picture that someone made as a joke on someone else and sent to me for me to see but its furry none the less so...hmm

Is it 'better' or 'worse' that I have never had a porn folder because I let my imagination do all the work? Because people have brought up porn and it led to me saying that Im the only person I know that had never had porn on their computer.  Of course then some people think "Oh, he's such an upright and proper person..." and then I tell them that its only because my imagination is far better and I get a weird look.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! YOU KILLED BUNNY! /wrist
> 
> As for the RTL thing:



But Holy Diver is still an awesome song... Especially the Killswitch Engage version

You should feel honoured that your name is somehow related to a wicked song like that...

>.>


----------



## Telnac (Aug 1, 2008)

1.49 MB... ALL of which is clean

My imagination: 1.49 TB... NONE of which is clean  :twisted:


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Aug 2, 2008)

Loke said:


> 62kb...because its one picture that someone made as a joke on someone else and sent to me for me to see but its furry none the less so...hmm
> 
> Is it 'better' or 'worse' that I have never had a porn folder because I let my imagination do all the work? Because people have brought up porn and it led to me saying that Im the only person I know that had never had porn on their computer.  Of course then some people think "Oh, he's such an upright and proper person..." and then I tell them that its only because my imagination is far better and I get a weird look.



I understand what you mean. I actually find porn videos distasteful for that specific reason (well, that and the fact that all of the ones I've come across were really, really gross >).


----------



## Telnac (Aug 2, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> I understand what you mean. I actually find porn videos distasteful for that specific reason (well, that and the fact that all of the ones I've come across were really, really gross >).


Yeah, I have to agree.  95% of porn vids are major turn-offs for me, not turn-ons!

I get much more turned on by a clean pic of two dragons (or one dragon & one human) cuddling than any porn video could hope to achieve.


----------



## amtrack88 (Aug 2, 2008)

About 140MB, but some of that is my own artwork and some Photoshop files.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 2, 2008)

Yiff? I got 3 Gigs...Various clips, pics and other stuff not all yiff though only like 1.5 gigs is yiff the rest is mah pron


----------



## fx1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Everything related to furry: about 15 GB in 90000 files, collected from ~1998 onwards. Might contain a few gigabytes of duplicates, I don't know. Hey, you have to use HD space for something 

Fchan had a funny banner "Achievement unlocked: 1 gigabyte downloaded from fchan". The easiest achievement ever :grin:


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

It's over 9000 x3


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

Hahaha, all I read in the thread topic title on the main page was: "How big is your..."

And i was like, "Fer srs?" And i clicked it xD

And prolly around 5gigs, maybe 6 x3


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Loke said:


> Is it 'better' or 'worse' that I have never had a porn folder because I let my imagination do all the work? Because people have brought up porn and it led to me saying that Im the only person I know that had never had porn on their computer. Of course then some people think "Oh, he's such an upright and proper person..." and then I tell them that its only because my imagination is far better and I get a weird look.


How much for a copy of your brain?


----------



## Skie (Aug 2, 2008)

I have about 4GB, some of it is unsorted though.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How much for a copy of your brain?



I'll take five.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How much for a copy of your brain?



Please answer, so I can outbid Draco  

I keep all my pictures in .cbr files for sorting ease. I don't have too much, I think something like 600MB in about 10 .cbrs, I'm disturbed that my King of Fighters/SNK porn .cbr is bigger than my Sonic one...

MeX


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

-_- Sonic? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> -_- Sonic? You've got to be kidding me.



Are you referring to the fact that he has Sonic pron or that he has Sonic pron less than KoF pron? XD


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 2, 2008)

926 MB (5,204 files). That includes all female yiffy and dirty comics >:3 All of my clean stuff is scattered throughout my My Pictures folder and I don't feel like looking for them all to see how many I have.


----------



## Truhls (Aug 2, 2008)

Lost said:


> Oh god i collect everything lets see now big it is...
> Calculating....Calculating....Calculating....Done!
> Gigs:20.74
> Files:102,948
> ...


 
Man i want a copy of your hardrive.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 2, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Are you referring to the fact that he has Sonic pron or that he has Sonic pron less than KoF pron? XD



Lol I'd like to know that too!

Nothing wrong with Sonic Pr0n, well so long as it doesn't involve a) Tentacle Rape b) Cream the Rabbit (ironic? more so than a black fly in your Chardonnay) and c) Mamma Robotnik 

MeX


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> -_- Sonic? You've got to be kidding me.



Why? Sonic porn is nice...
Exspecially "Sonic project xxx 2" ^^


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 2, 2008)

Hear hear - though I don't think I have XXX2, the first one had Lien-Da and Mina in it though, which was a nice change

MeX


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

I could give you a link to the slow aeridies-website (-.-)...


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

^Can you give it to me? XD


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 2, 2008)

haha, i actually have aeridies bookmarked! But I haven't scoured through it all yet. *goes to aeridies* tank you for that heads up. You are a kind one. *looks around to see if anyone's noticed we're off topic* (lol)

MeX


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

You have to look for english Dou... Dijou... Dyounus...
You know this word, you can't speak... and then it's under S... ^^

BTT:
Nearly nothing...

Ok, enough on-topic ^^


----------



## sablelieger (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry Art - 8326 files in 83 folders - 560Mb.

Hentai/Anime - 2018 files in 41 folders - 351Mb.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 2, 2008)

furry art/furry comics like 150 mb

other kind of comics like 100 gb ^^


----------



## Jake the Dragon (Aug 2, 2008)

I actually keep all my furry pictures on my PSP. Here are the stats

Pictures: 204
Folders: 4
Space taken: about 200 MB


----------



## zaal (Aug 2, 2008)

http://yugenm.deviantart.com/favourites/#Anthro


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 2, 2008)

265 megs.  I"m told that's pretty small


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 2, 2008)

About 30 gigs.  No, you can't have it.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Why? Sonic porn is nice...



Maybe I'm alone here, but I fucking _hate_ Sonic-style anything. Art, porn, anything.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Aug 3, 2008)

287.9MB

2265 files.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Aug 3, 2008)

dwitefry said:


> haha, i actually have aeridies bookmarked! But I haven't scoured through it all yet. *goes to aeridies* tank you for that heads up. You are a kind one. *looks around to see if anyone's noticed we're off topic* (lol)
> 
> MeX



DUDE! Put some spoilertags on there!!!


----------



## wildrider (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not just into furry art, though it's a large portion of my folder, so it's sitting around 5gb altogether.  My non-furry folder only beats my furry folder by a little bit due to videos lol


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Jake the Dragon said:


> I actually keep all my furry pictures on my PSP. Here are the stats
> 
> Pictures: 204
> Folders: 4
> Space taken: about 200 MB




I thought I was the only one!



Aden said:


> Maybe I'm alone here, but I fucking _hate_ Sonic-style anything. Art, porn, anything.




Again, I thought I was the only one...


----------



## xiath (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't have a porn folder because my parents would find it.  So I just use Fchan while FA is down.


----------



## Bonzzai (Aug 3, 2008)

86 items, totalling 23.3 MB. 
I have two other pictures in a different folder that could be considered furry art, but my actual furry art folder is here. :3


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been collecting art for a month or two now. Since I'm fairly selective about what I save, I've only got ~5MB, stored in a folder called Movies. I'm sneaky like that.

My game screenshots folder is at least 5GB though.


----------



## Nalo (Aug 3, 2008)

63 MB 232 items my folder is labeled "crap" in my PSP


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 3, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> 265 megs.  I"m told that's pretty small



*chuckles* Only because I was sitting next to ya at the time.  I've been collecting for longer - don't worry, I'm sure it'll grow.


----------



## Roco (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy Hell! I knew I had at least over a gig, but to be near 3 GB! Thatâ€™s not even counting the time I cleaned the folder up years ago wiping most of it away. Well anyhow, this is the list, descending from smallest to greatest amount of space. Also these are just my general categorized folders, thereâ€™s a lot that I didnâ€™t bother putting or counting.

*F/F:* 8 files - 2.03 MB (2,133,788 bytes)

*Bi:* 25 files - 4.01 MB (4,207,213 bytes)

*Comics (general):* 17 files - 7.59 MB (7,969,783 bytes)

*Bondage:* 42 files - 8.39 MB (8,800,969 bytes

*Cooking:* 67 files - 9.22 MB (9,676,815 bytes)

*F solo:* 42 files - 10.3 MB (10,897,027 bytes)

*Macro-Micro:* 84 files - 17.9 MB (18,800,858 bytes)

*Straight:* 134 files - 20.5 MB (21,596,620 bytes)

*Orgies(4 or more): *185 files - 39.7 MB (41,661,166 bytes)

*Incest*: 202 files - 46.4 MB (48,741,077 bytes)

*Teens(appear above 13 but below 20):* 335 files - 58.4 MB (61,254,127 bytes)

*Clean (other clean art throughout):* 344 files â€“ 60.3 MB (60,353,254 bytes)Videos and 

*Cub(appear to be below 13): *306 files - 74.1 MB (77,775,828 bytes)

*Digimon:* 412 files - 78.3 MB (82,182,391 bytes)

*M solo:* 439 files - 78.9 MB (82,792,438 bytes)

*M/M:* 1146 files - 268 MB (281,323,634 bytes)

*animations:* 103 files - 291 MB (305,964,307 bytes)

*Pokemon:* 1350 files - 294 MB (308,669,153 bytes)

*TV-VideoGames-Toons etc:* 1521 files - 316 MB (331,848,754 bytes)

*VORE:* 2679 files - 515 MB (540,083,913 bytes)

*Total:* 2.90 GB (3,114,506,262 bytes)


As can be guessed I have a hell o lot a vore and pokemon pics but damn, I need to throw in some more female stuff (only 8 F/Fs), hadnâ€™t noticed I only been hording male pics.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 3, 2008)

Lost said:


> Oh god i collect everything lets see now big it is...
> Calculating....Calculating....Calculating....Done!
> Gigs:20.74
> Files:102,948
> ...





Draco_2k said:


> Holy mother of fragmentation, batman!




Draco i applaud you, that was one of the funniest things i have ever heard, i bow to you XD

and Lost... HOLY SHITCAKES!


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 3, 2008)

Now: 128.59MB
Before my old HDD died: 18GB


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll just say, +18,000 pics, organized by species, then artist. Though, not alot of it would comprise of actual porn....none of it, actually


----------



## x_panther (Aug 3, 2008)

i am a master archiver x.x; im like one of those vampires that to escape you throw a bag full of nails on the floor infront of me you would be able to get away while i picked up ever last one of them x.x;

total archive 3.9gbs including images, flash, videos, audio, and photographs 

Edit: oh... and another folder thats 4.9gbs thats semi-fur related o.o *hides*

blarg >.> i need to move this stuff to an external drive! XD


----------



## pheonix (Aug 3, 2008)

sadly I don't have my own computer and until then I have nothing.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 3, 2008)

XD I have like 1500 images of the ones I really like, I'm picky with my yiff.

And the thread annoys me because on the main page it says 'How big is your..." X3

Wooo! Gutterminds FTW!


----------



## WarLegalomon (Aug 3, 2008)

Just thinking of all the data dvds I've burned over the years ... and a lot still left on my 2 currently inactive harddrives ...

Videos
Mangas
Images
Flash
Fursuits
Stories

The majority are yiffy related, both male and females, from a wide variety of sources .... 

I would have to give a rough guess and say at least 60 gigs worth of Furry related stuff.  A lot of it is unsorted, but the majority is somewhat sorted generally, and I do have folders for specific artists like  ZEN, Wookiee, and Karabiner.

I've been browsing sites and such since 1995, saved some things from back then, but the majority of the saving didn't begin until I got my own computer (ie. not a Family computer) in 2001.

Back in 1995, the first story I ever read online was   "A Night on Thundera" by Elf Steinberg  and that story alone introduced me to the world of yiffy stories.  It was the first sex related story I ever read.  Then I found some Lion King stories as well and I was hooked.  

So I guess 1995 when I began my online life, was when I started delving into the furry world. 

heh

One of these days, I plan to buy a brand new HD and sort all my furry related stuff onto it.  Nicely organized and categorized.  

Altho, I still need to see more pics of Card Captor Sakura's KERO in his Guardian Beast form (the big kero form) involved in ... yiffyness.  *drools*

haha

WarLegalomon


----------



## Diti (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't have a yiffy folder any more, because the pictures I'm looking for are both favorited on dA (for the clean ones) and FA. If I can't find them, I look at this famous Rule 34 website, in which I uploaded all the missing pictures on deviantART.

Penguin art is very specific. Especially yiff... I don't get tired of them, though. I find those Happy Feet pictures awesome. =P


----------



## Razrien (Aug 3, 2008)

All my stuff is on a dvd-rw thingie  ^^   I think about a gig or so..  though its mostly a mix of anthro and anime things.   My furry folder isn't too big  XD  maby.. a few 100mb's.
I'm all about the pornz, but i'm kinda picky with what I actually save for later  ^.~
Mostly been goin to lulz, or e621 for my boredness,  and paws.ru when I need 'somethin else'.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 3, 2008)

Humm... Not to big. All male of course  I don't think all of it is even porn... 29.6 MB
Oh yeah, it's in a hidden file, which is hidden in another hidden file  Just try to find it.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 3, 2008)

0.0mb... oddly.  Just look it up if I need it.


----------



## BlueLiDAr (Aug 3, 2008)

I only keep my favorite stuff and since I'm new to the fandom my furry stash is around 100mb. If your into computers at all you should know it's impossible to hide porn completely but by encrypting all of it your much better off. RECOMMEND --- a program called TrueCrypt. It hides everything in a single file then when you type your password in you can assign it a drive letter. It's magical. lol

Defintly picky when it comes to porn but any kinda speech box attracts me instantly. Help me find good stuff! I don't like M/M but anything else is great.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

Ares Dauphin said:


> 0.0mb... oddly.  Just look it up if I need it.



But what if... (god forbid) your internet goes out or worse... the internet crashes?!


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Oh yeah, it's in a hidden file, which is hidden in another hidden file  Just try to find it.


Oh, I could find it.  Probably in under 10 minutes.  5, if you're using Windows.

Then again, I'm a geek.  I know tons of little tricks for getting comps to cough up their secrets.


----------



## LuckyM (Aug 4, 2008)

id say more than 1000 pics, but im also very picky, and like 100 clean ones that i think are really beautiful =)


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

2gb flash drive
1 gb flash drive
128mb sd card(stories)
1.5gb on another pc
1gb on this pc
5.6gb total


----------



## delFur (Aug 4, 2008)

1.46GB .... Yeah.  Packrat. (or dog, for that matter)


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> But what if... (god forbid) your internet goes out or worse... the internet crashes?!



To quote wondershowzen... IMAGINATION!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 4, 2008)

75 MB worth of yiff + 104 MB of clean stuff. (my astrobiology pics take up alot of space 0_o)

I think harry2110 wins o.o'''


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

2.69mb's...20 pictures, half of its BDC. S'all I need picture-wise, a few kilobites are dedicated to text files.


----------



## Dorin (Aug 4, 2008)

File size as of 8-4-08

Clean: 97.6 MB
Yiffy: 588.6 MB
Total: 686.2 MB

I have moar on my PSP... Don't know how much though...


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 75 MB worth of yiff + 104 MB of clean stuff. (my astrobiology pics take up alot of space 0_o)
> 
> I think harry2110 wins o.o'''



135,993 files
28 GB


----------



## bane233 (Aug 4, 2008)

25 MB yay i LOVE yiff ! ^^


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 4, 2008)

.... let me think.... none


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> 2gb flash drive
> 1 gb flash drive
> 128mb sd card(stories)
> 1.5gb on another pc
> ...



if you count it before my pc died it was on the one pc 120gb tried to recover it but all was lost.  most of it was TF also i backed up almost the entire transfur and tf portion of FA 
*sidenote* my art collection if atleast 1tb spread thru many sites and hard drives so a complete failure wont delete much.
also i have a 30gb steam folder.
most of the 1tb in on a website called atpic


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> About 1.1TB
> 
> EDIT - But I have PSDs in there.
> 
> ...



can you share your hdd. but up an ftp site and link it here.  you could fa till it comes back up


----------



## Appule69 (Aug 4, 2008)

Been collecting since 2003, I'm not totally sure, but I'd say close to 100GB's. All kinds of art, mostly yiffy.


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> can you share your hdd. but up an ftp site and link it here.  you could fa till it comes back up



Sure, can I send you the invoice for the bandwidth?


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 4, 2008)

I got 3 gigs...Want a screen shot?


----------



## raemuz (Aug 4, 2008)

Big enough for a man, hidden enough for every other man.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have a folder actually, because my boyfriend tries to delete it everytime he finds it, so I'll just use Fchan and FA whenever I'm in the mood and no boyfriend around.


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 4, 2008)

29 MB folder. I don't normally save things, but when I see interesting things in the 'chans, I tend to save them, because you never know when things will be deleted.  

That, and I rather like comic/manga furry stories, so that is where most of that size comes from.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

as big as a 512 mb usb stick


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know where to get pictures


----------



## ZentratheFox (Aug 7, 2008)

My desktop is undergoing reconstruction, but IIRC it was like 4.2GB.


----------



## Entlassen (Aug 7, 2008)

0Gb

I live in a small-ish house with 5 other people in it.

Sucks to be me.


----------



## Teriath (Aug 7, 2008)

only 689MB, not that big


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Hm, very small...  I don't really collect furry art besides what I'd use as a wallpaper and of my fursona.  So like, I think 3 pictures is all I have.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 8, 2010)

Eh,
Not too big (at the moment)
Only 56 megs, about 303 files, but yeah, I'll be adding pictures that I like as I go, no point adding pointless pictures just to make it larger, waste of space, even though I do have about, 200GB free :/


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

0Gb


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 8, 2010)

0bytes
hah... nah... but there's some stuff packed in with the gig and a half of art... some chaotic official art and junk like that


----------



## Collie (Jan 8, 2010)

no idea I just kinda jam everything into My Pictures, which has something like 3000 images, no idea what percentage are furry though.


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

Resurrected from 08-07-2008, 12:08 PM.

08-07-2008, 12:08 PM

08-07-2008

August 2008


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2010)

A mere 20MB


----------

